# New to cats...what to use for bait?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been fishing pretty much all my life. I never specifically set out to target catfish though. 
Last weekend I took my 9 year old daughter to the Colorado river in Columbus and we sat on the bank and fished for a while but didn't catch anything. All we had for bait a bag of those "catfish bait" chunks you buy at Academy. There was a couple people further down fishing and they were using cut shiner. When they left they gave us the last few pieces they had and we tried one but still didn't catch anything.
It was a slow day regardless since he said all they caught was a turtle and a gar.
What would be a good bait to use for fishing on the bottom? We just want to throw our line out and sit and wait. Nothing fancy here. Just want to get out with my kid and try to catch a few fish.
Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

It may not be the bait (channels will eat most anything) but your location. Brazos and Colorado changes from flat sandbars to deeper spots and I'd first look for slow current or a back current and a log jam. Channels love these spots. Baits for your type fishing I'd go with grasshoppers, minnows, junebugs, worms,cut perch, shad or anything like. Most important is keep trying.


----------



## sir catchalot (Dec 30, 2016)

chicken liver,danny kings orignal,catfish bubble gum..these are the baits i use...throw some range cubes if water is slow..but some days they just dont cooperate


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Get you a box of frozen shrimp. Shrimp is always a good bait.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

You can also prebait your hole if it isn't too much trouble getting down to your spot beforehand. screwdriver holes punched in some dogfood. Maybe tie it off with some fishing line so you aren't throwing trash in the river. I use leftover mullet from surf trips. Works on trotline too but gar and turtle city. Kid sells the mud turtles to the cambodians 10 bucks a piece though. 

Also the pink zote soap works ok if they are really biting. Never caught a gar or turtle on that stuff but it isn't as effective as shrimp or mullet or chicken livers but stays on the hook and keeps the mess down.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys! I've been watching a ton of videos since I posted. I may try my hand at making those hotdog or chicken chunk bait. Seems simple enough. I also like the idea of some sticky punch bait so may look into that as well.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

lots of great info..Ckicken /beef/hearts/shrimp..If useing weiners try microwave enough to shrivle up a little They get Tough and stay on hook better


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I would find what bait fish are in that area of the river, and use it as fresh cut bait or live depending on what's there. Using what is there naturally is usually your best bet and remember the fresher the better. A cast net is a good way to find what bait fish are local. Also keep moving around to different spots until you find the fish. I'm not sure if you are fishing from a boat or from the bank but regardless try to find the fish don't wait on them to find you. Hope this helps.

Red


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

You can also try CJ's , when all else fails we always get a bite on it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

We just use hotdog bites soaked in koolaid and minced garlic. Cheap and works every time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hntndawg (May 9, 2014)

We have caught an awful lot of blues on chunks of sausage. The cheaper the better it seems, more grease in it. Never had as much luck with the dough baits.


----------



## TommyTom (May 26, 2016)

hntndawg said:


> We have caught an awful lot of blues on chunks of sausage. The cheaper the better it seems, more grease in it. Never had as much luck with the dough baits.


Link or pan sausage?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hntndawg (May 9, 2014)

TommyTom said:


> Link or pan sausage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Ring pork sausage cut up. It stays solid and the casing helps keep it on hooks.


----------



## TommyTom (May 26, 2016)

hntndawg said:


> Ring pork sausage cut up. It stays solid and the casing helps keep it on hooks.


I kind of feel like you're yanking my chain but I also remember catching giant catfish on a Big Red, flour, and Corn Flakes mixture.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hntndawg (May 9, 2014)

TommyTom said:


> I kind of feel like you're yanking my chain but I also remember catching giant catfish on a Big Red, flour, and Corn Flakes mixture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Not at all. Normally try and buy the cheaper stuff because it will be more greasy. I use it right out of the package, cut off about a 3/4 to 1 inch chunk then cut that in half. Never really hooked huge ones on that (biggest prob 12-13 lbs) but the 3-4 pounders will bite on it often. I don't use anything real spicy, cause it seems to be a bit "dryer"


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Night crawlers never fail. Something others have not mentioned are chicken guts and cut carp. One of my best days cat fishing was on the Brazos rod and reel using peeled shrimp marinated in vanilla.


----------

